# Solved: Hotel Giant (Won't Run)



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

I'm a sucker for these strategy sim games, so I bought Hotel Giant, (Sold Out Range). I have installed it successfully but it won't run.

It looks like it's about to start, and then just jumps back to the desktop and nothing else happens. It does not crash and I don't get any error messages.

I have written to the support team but they never bothered to answer, so I'm stumped.

You guys are always so cool at helping me out, so was hoping you could help me get the game to run instead of it just jumping back to the desktop.

Thanks again 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Okay, I unticked the compatibility option altogether, and the game started, it got to starting the tutorial then froze and jumped back to the desktop. So i'm back to square one. Still no error messages.

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

Thought you'd like to know, just heard back from JoWood Productions, who tell me I have wasted my money as the game WON'T run on Windows XP which has SP2 installed. Here is the e-mail :::



Dear Customer,
were sorry but we cant help you out as the problem depends on Service pack 2 of windows XP and we arent able to fix this issue. 

Freundliche Grüße!, Kind Regards!

(JoWooD Austria, Support)

JoWooD Productions, Software AG


So, just be careful if you are considering buying Hotel Giant, just make sure you have not got XP SP2, because chances are it won't play for you either. I have just wasted good money. A warning should be clearly labelled on the game but it's not.

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's interesting. Usually Sold Out makes old games work with XP.

I'm having a issue with one of JoWoods game (SpellForce) where Vista sees it as some kind of hooking program. The only way for me to get it to work is disabling Windows Defender.


----------

